# Moving to Canada - Want to bring my dog



## jonday1981 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ive already used the search function but couldnt find any answers to my questions. 

I have a fantastic opportunity to come and live, work and raise my young children with my wife in Canada - Toronto,Ontario to be exact. How ever, we have a 3 year old staff, he has been neutered, all jabs upto date, is very well behaved and has never attacked/bitten anything or anyone, is a full pedigree dog with an exceptional bloodline. I understand the DOLA and its amendments of 2005 but am looking for advice as to whether I can produce any documentation/examples of other staffs being allowed into the country in special circumstances etc if anyone has any information. We love our pet dearly as have raised him from 6 weeks old and it breaks our hearts to think of having to rehome him and leave him behind. 

I am currently compiling a letter to send to the provincial government re all the obvious points but would be very grateful of any other relevant information or peoples experiences in the same situation. 

Many thanks in advance

JD


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jonday1981 said:


> Ive already used the search function but couldnt find any answers to my questions.
> 
> I have a fantastic opportunity to come and live, work and raise my young children with my wife in Canada - Toronto,Ontario to be exact. How ever, we have a 3 year old staff, he has been neutered, all jabs upto date, is very well behaved and has never attacked/bitten anything or anyone, is a full pedigree dog with an exceptional bloodline. I understand the DOLA and its amendments of 2005 but am looking for advice as to whether I can produce any documentation/examples of other staffs being allowed into the country in special circumstances etc if anyone has any information. We love our pet dearly as have raised him from 6 weeks old and it breaks our hearts to think of having to rehome him and leave him behind.
> 
> ...


I suggest you get in contact witH the StaffordShire Bull Terrier Club of Canada to see if they can offer you any guidance on the matter.
SBTCC Home


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

As long as there have been no cases of rabies in England in the 6 months preceding your travel and you have a vets note stating that and that the dog has been in England for the last 6 months and the dog is over 8 months old, you are fine. You may want to have it vaccinated for rabies first (30 days before departure), but you can do it here when you arrive. You will need to vaccinate to license. After that it's just the cost, which depends on airline and the size and weight of the animal.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Go-Mo, it is probably not as easy, as there is a breed specific legislation for Ontario:
Information on The Dog Owners' Liability Act and Public Safety Related to Dogs Statute Law Amendment Act, 2005 - Ministry of the Attorney General
So some dogs are forbidden and can be confiscated if you cross the Ontario border.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Go-Mo, it is probably not as easy, as there is a breed specific legislation for Ontario:
> Information on The Dog Owners' Liability Act and Public Safety Related to Dogs Statute Law Amendment Act, 2005 - Ministry of the Attorney General
> So some dogs are forbidden and can be confiscated if you cross the Ontario border.


I didn't realize what a "staff" was... My bad!


----------



## jonday1981 (Aug 31, 2011)

Its a bit like saying all of "one particular race are like this" or he/she must be like that because their brother/sister is...

Is very much a generalized comment. Our dog is a beautiful animal and one that is very much a part of our family. It's extremely upsetting to think that a life we are trying to make better for us all could end up with us losing him or if we risked trying to get him out there that he could be subjected to such things. 

We aren't stupid people and understand that you could never trust a dog 100% but i think generally we understand the reactions and actions of our dog in most cases. He is certainly no worse than any of the breeds of dog that arent banned. 75 dogs are banned in Ontario. 5 are banned in the uk i think !! 

I was hoping that someone might have experienced this previously and been able to give me some help or shed some light on their experience of it all. 

The Canadian Staffordshire Bull Terrier club have come back to me the other day simply stating he is not allowed into Ontario at all. 

I want solutions and ways around - not NO.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I emailed my sister about it who works for the OSPCA. She says there is no way around it. Dog is banned. Zero-tolerance post the 2005 cut off date. You could theoretically enter the country via a province that hasn't banned the dog and then overland import the dog in to Ontario on the sly, as there are no border checks between provinces, however, the dog would never be able to leave the house or see a vet... The province regularly receives reports on banned dogs from neighbours to people on the street to vets, and the reports are investigated. If the dog is caught in the province, it will be seized and either destroyed or possibly exported to a non banned province (an SPCA in the Maritimes is taking some). You either have to pick a different province or rehouse the dog before coming to Ontario.


----------



## distilledfruitcake (Aug 4, 2010)

we bought both our pets over last month and really regret doing this for personal reasons of our own. The procedure to bring them in from the uk is very simple. Basically you need their vacination record+ a letter from their vet that they have no rabies or other communicable diseases. He/ SHe should have had a rabies shot before one year and over 1 month before the date of travel. 
In some cases because of the breed it is better if the pet record + vet certificate identify the animal as only a terrier. everybody knows why but it just helps with the paperwork.

hope this helps

Many thanks in advance

JD[/QUOTE]


----------

